# Got a BOB Yak today!



## jdeane4 (May 5, 2008)

So I've been working at my LBS for the last year and a half. I've had my eyes set on getting a Surly LHT. Then I got to thinking about how I could utilize the bikes that I already have. I read the reviews on here about the BOB trailer and decided to pull the plug and get one. Got it assembled, then my wife and I took it for a spin to the grocery store for our Memorial Day provisions. The trailer worked great and I'm looking forward to taking it on an overnight trip soon.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

They sure look handy. It seems a lot more convenient than loading up the bike with racks and panniers (unless you have to carry/transport the bike, I guess).


----------



## quattrotom (Jul 15, 2006)

We got one a few years ago for exactly the same reason. My trusty old low-end lugged bianchi is a great backroad rider (and room for 25-28's), but no braze-ons. Now we use it with the cross bikes. Only problem - my wife complains that she can't draft me anymore.

Be careful on the loading. I did a bunch of test rides before our first overnighter. It was quite stable with almost any weight I put in it, but when we packed for real, we really packed in the luxuries and extra water. I had to take out some weight because it passed some sort of stability threshold. The threshold was quite high (probably >50lbs), but it quickly went from being dead weight to a wobbly very unstable dead weight at slow speeds. YMMV.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

I love my bob so a big congrats to you. I replaced the bag with a tupperwear containier that worked way better for my commuting. Keep an eye on the skewers where it attached to the bike, they bend after awhile. 

Bill


----------



## wobblyRider (May 10, 2009)

Love my Bob Yak! Now towing it with my Jamis Nova for grocery shopping. Love passing those gas stations and just waving. Planning a picnic with it real soon. Good luck with it.


----------



## Rob2500 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Love the yak*

I did the touring thing with panniers and a handlebar bag and it was a miserable experience.Got a yak and every problem i had was eliminated and then the enjoyment began.It maybe a pain if you put it on the train etc but the cycling part of the journey is unbeatable.Have fun answering peoples questions about the yak.


----------



## Icculus (Mar 14, 2007)

http://www.biketrailershop.com/

Check out this site. I love my Bob and have found many nice accessories for it.


----------



## dahut (May 13, 2010)

Pretty neat. Stylish and practical.


----------

